# Raleigh bikes



## jungleterry (Jan 7, 2021)

Hello  everyone ,we have decided to go  Raleigh ,we are going to set up a Raleigh room display at are home .If you have a nice Raleigh 8.5 condition  or better we are interested .any year up to 1978 .27 inch Touring types all the way down to the RSW 16 s ,folders ,twenty style etc..also looking for extra accessories like seats ,bags lights ,Raleigh signs etc.thank you so very much Terry and tammy


----------



## chughes1 (Jan 7, 2021)

I have 2 Raleighs for sale
1938 Golden Arrow  A
all original, lights 9+ condition  $1500
1952 Raleigh RRA complete and original 8 condition, great patina $1500
Let me know if you are  interested. Chuck Hughes Westwood Ma


----------



## 100bikes (Jan 8, 2021)

Raleigh International.
Derailleur is date coded 1972
Very few miles.
I purchased it from original owner, who upgraded it to Campagnolo brakes(with drip bolts) and 700c wheels.
He also installed a cyclocross "bashguard" as a chainwheel protector.
$1100 plus packing and shipping.


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 8, 2021)

chughes1 said:


> I have 2 Raleighs for sale
> 1938 Golden Arrow  A
> all original, lights 9+ condition  $1500
> 1952 Raleigh RRA complete and original 8 condition, great patina $1500
> Let me know if you are  interested. Chuck Hughes Westwood Ma



Thank you so much PM sent


100bikes said:


> Raleigh International.
> Derailleur is date coded 1972
> Very few miles.
> I purchased it from original owner, who upgraded it to Campagnolo brakes(with drip bolts) and 700c wheels.
> ...



thank you so much ,looking more for the touring style for example the sprites ,superbe,these 10 speeds are nice but not going to have the room for those as well.


----------



## jimbo53 (Jan 8, 2021)

jungleterry said:


> Thank you so much PM sent
> 
> thank you so much ,looking more for the touring style for example the sprites ,superbe,these 10 speeds are nice but not going to have the room for those as well.



I’ve been bitten by the Raleigh (and it’s deritives; Phillips, Gazelle, Hercules, Rudge and Triumph) Roadster style bike bug, too. I’ve got 11 (so far...) and got it bad. My latest acquisition is a really clean 65 Rudge. Not looking to sell any but want you to know you have a fellow Brit roadster fan to commiserate with.


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 8, 2021)

jimbo53 said:


> I’ve been bitten by the Raleigh (and it’s deritives; Phillips, Gazelle, Hercules, Rudge and Triumph) Roadster style bike bug, too. I’ve got 11 (so far...) and got it bad. My latest acquisition is a really clean 65 Rudge. Not looking to sell any but want you to know you have a fellow Brit roadster fan to commiserate with.View attachment 1334892
> View attachment 1334893
> 
> View attachment 1334894
> ...



That’s great. I sent you a pm so we can stay I. Touch and send pics that way too


----------



## Billythekid (Jan 8, 2021)

I have a nice sprite I will send pics tonight


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 8, 2021)

thats great thank you


----------



## FICHT 150 (Jan 8, 2021)

We have a few ourselves:


----------



## FICHT 150 (Jan 8, 2021)

1. The red Sprite was originally a five speed derailleur bike, I think, it wears 27” alloy wheels with an AW hub I converted to S5 for my Son to use riding on The Lake Pepin three speed tour. I put a bunch of alloy parts and center pull brakes on it, too. I wanted my son to be able to stop, and anyone who has rode a bike up the hill at Bay City, can appreciate the 5 gears in a converted AW hub.

2. My bride and I rode our hub gear 5 speeds on the Munger trail. That is my rider Sprite, hers is a Robin Hood 5 speed. Just before Duluth, MN.

3. 1949 Sports Tourist, 1969 DL-1 Roadster. The boy and I had one last ride before the snow hit.

4. 1973 Raleigh 20.

5. 1981 DL-1 Tourist. Both of my Tourists are 24” frame models. Somebody bought this one, put it in a basement, and forgot about it. Beautiful, all original bike.

6. Much modified Raleigh 20. Drum brakes, Ritchie headset, alloy wheels, stainless spokes, modern Sturmey 3 speed. Great little rider.

7. 1967 Raleigh Sprite 5 speed. Drop dead original time capsule bike, note metal SA shifters, rebuildable reflector Raleigh block pedals, used for about 3 months of production, original tires, original metal stem tubes, might be some original
air in those tubes! There are a few more English bikes about the place, as well.

A bad sickness, indeed.

Ted


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 9, 2021)

Those are great looking bikes . Thanks for the pics . Here’s what we just picked up . NOS RSW


----------



## jungleterry (Jan 9, 2021)

These are the ones we have so far . The blue sports and Read RSW 16 or fresh out of their boxes the white 20 looks like it was only rode for a short period o time The sprites are also very very nice orange is 72 red is 75 the other two green four guards are 55s


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 11, 2021)

Raleigh stuff


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 11, 2021)

More misc.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jan 19, 2021)

Would a Humber Sports interest you? I ended up with two, one nice, one spectacular.


----------



## Jeff Rowse (Jan 26, 2021)

Vat size frame, & d.o.b. ?
 thanks


----------

